# InkBird Thermometer give away.



## Steve H (Oct 22, 2020)

I bought a InkBird BBQ GO BG-HH1C a month or so ago. Tested it, it is dead on using boiling water and ice. But never used it. 
I'm giving it away. I'll do a random drawing on Halloween. Should make a good treat for someone!


----------



## adam15 (Oct 22, 2020)

That would be wonderful to get one of those. Count me in! Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## chew2475 (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I bought a InkBird BBQ GO BG-HH1C a month or so ago. Tested it, it is dead on using boiling water and ice. But never used it.
> I'm giving it away. I'll do a random drawing on Halloween. Should make a good treat for someone!
> 
> View attachment 467655


Thanks.  Count me in


----------



## mike243 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thats mighty nice of ya, dont  count me in though I got a couple lol


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve H


You The Man!. . .And generous as well.

Please count me in.

Thanks,

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 22, 2020)

One of my sister-in-laws likes to cook, but is always overcooking meats. 
I'd like a chance on her behalf.

Very gracious of you Steve!


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 22, 2020)

Hey Steve.
That is very generous of you.
I bought one of these a while back and then I won one a few weeks ago from an Inkbird Giveaway.
(Thanks Again Inkbird)
I gifted that one to a friend.
I love these units and you will make someone very happy by doing this.
It's people like you that make this forum awesome.
Don't count me in BTW just wanted to say that.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 22, 2020)

Count me in too bud!


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 22, 2020)

Count me in too.  If you like music would probably have somethings you like to share and reciprocate.


----------



## Polekitty (Oct 22, 2020)

Count me in please and thanks.


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Oct 22, 2020)

I could give to my wife who likes to temp everything.


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 22, 2020)

Steve, that's an awesome gesture buddy. Very nice thing to do.

Robert


----------



## jusmejim (Oct 22, 2020)

Would love to win one.  Count me in.


----------



## cooter79 (Oct 22, 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 22, 2020)

Awesome. Count me in


----------



## WildThings (Oct 22, 2020)

Count me in please and thanks.


----------



## olaf (Oct 22, 2020)

Your generosity is appreciated count me in


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 22, 2020)

I’m good on thermometers but super mice of you Steve. Someone will get a nice deal!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 23, 2020)

WOW


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 23, 2020)

These are great, I have one, so don't count me in. Would just like to say that Steve is a true friend of this forum and a very generous human being. He has helped me out more than once and I thank him again!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 23, 2020)

What a Coincidence! My Thermo Pro, just crapped out. I'll take a shot at your generosity...JJ


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 23, 2020)

Steve, that is very generous of you!  I have one of these and they are spot on.  Don't count me in , I just wanted to thank you for being so generous. You put the "OK" in smOKing. LOL.


----------



## dedkot (Oct 25, 2020)

First post lol! I'm smoking my second pork butt ever tonight. It's10:45 pm here in Northern California and I'm staying up late to start this smoke. I have noticed the Masterbuilt Smoker temperature probe isn't very accurate. Please count me in..


----------



## mike1ranger (Oct 25, 2020)

You're very kind. I'll throw my hat in on it.


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 25, 2020)

Very kind and generous. Count me in please


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2020)

Only a couple days left!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 31, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Steve H
> 
> 
> You The Man!. . .And generous as well.
> ...



Did the drawing. And you are the winner John! Shoot me your address. I'll get it in the mail in a couple days.


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 31, 2020)

Congratulations 

 BandCollector
 !  Again very generous of you 

 Steve H
.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 31, 2020)

Yep, Congrats to BandCollector...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 31, 2020)

Oh My Goodness. . .Oh My Goodness. . .Oh My Goodness. . .I finally won something!

Thanks so much for the opportunity Steve, and especially for your generosity!

I Love This Place because of all the great, caring, generous, unselfish, and thoughtful members.

Sincerely, 

John Koutsavlis


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 31, 2020)

MJB05615


 chef jimmyj


Thanks guys,

John


----------

